# One down



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

30,000 to go:biggrin: Anyone having any luck?


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Pulled 2 about the same size yesterday !


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

No luck here yet!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

You guys are way ahead of me...did you get that one in Woodville? Reason I ask is I'm not far from there and mine aren't nearly that far along.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Pasadena



Meadowlark said:


> You guys are way ahead of me...did you get that one in Woodville? Reason I ask is I'm not far from there and mine aren't nearly that far along.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Cant rush perfection


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

not yet....


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

all of mine are still green. I did harvest one bell pepper yesterday though


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

they taste better when they are red.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

no ripe maters yet, but had some japs so far


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

A day on the kitchen counter makess then just right:idea:

The birds will nail them if they get too red on the plant:cheers:



speckle-catcher said:


> they taste better when they are red.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Get an owl and some rubber snakes don't tell your wife about the snakes, nothing will touch your maters not even your wife


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Two of my favorite things..........old green Curados and home grown's.

Noel


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

_I'm not joking_


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I ate my first mater yesterday...it was the only red one so far!

Yours sure look good Mark!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

trodery said:


> I ate my first mater yesterday...it was the only red one so far!
> 
> Yours sure look good Mark!


Terry you know where the garden is, help yourself, beware of the mini Honyas though.:biggrin: On second thought, I will pick you some, I know your not that fast after surgery and god knows we don't want you to get licked to death. rs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We've had about 100 or so grape tomatoes ripen on the vine so far and 3 of the big varieties. The plants are sagging now and it looks like alot of them will start to ripen in the next 2 weeks. Surprisingly no bird problems yet. I thought they would be all over the red grape tomatoes. I have been keeping 2 bird feeders full in the backyard as a diversion...LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Terry you know where the garden is, help yourself, beware of the mini Honyas though.:biggrin: On second thought, I will pick you some, I know your not that fast after surgery and god knows we don't want you to get licked to death. rs


LOL...Buddy you don't want to give me free access to a mater garden, I'll bring the salt shaker and be right over 

My neighbor and I planted a garden together on his property, we planted 25 tomato plants and although they are looking great, green and really tall there are not many fruit on them at all, on the other hand, I planted one single tomato plant in my flower bed behind the house a few weeks after planting the main garden and that one plant has about 15 "Early Girl" tomato's on it 

I'm thinking I may go get a few more plants and put them in the flower beds...I think I could survive on maters and salt!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I have been eating my tomato's for about week or so now.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Lots of yellow squash,some MUY GRANDE zuchinni(should have picked a couple of days earlier),lots of banana peppers,buckets of green beans,fair amount of cucumbers(22 qts. so far) and lots of green maters. Have one mater will be ready today. If the rest of the green ones get ready at the same time,we are going to be some mater eating mamas. Just starting putting on bell peppers two days ago and still no jalapenos.


----------

